# Can I Change Dataone Broadband Plan Online?



## 100.dx (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey I m using home 250 plan so i m now not satisfied with only 1gb dwding i have 2 change to home 500 plan please tell me can i change plan online orr i have to contact local office and tell Me If i Change My Plan By Local Office They Dont Disscounected My Connection Na?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 25, 2007)

U can make request on phone.
But I dont think U can upgrade ur plan online.


----------



## krishna@digit (Dec 29, 2007)

Nope ! You need to apply with a written application to BSNL Commercial Officer in your city/town.


----------

